# Noticed a pattern with app and browser



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed this but I did notice that when I do a two finger reset and then don’t use the browser at all that the app connects to the car much faster than if I use the browser and then try to connect to the car sometime there after. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Tthe app connecting to the car is simply an act of communication with Tesla servers and then the car over cellular. If the car has marginal service, it may take longer,, if at all.
If the car is asleep, it will take just a little bit more to wake it up.
Resetting the computer will wake it up, but you have to wait for connectivity to be reestablished.

Best thing, chill out and don't expect instantaneous response.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

I hear you but perhaps it is a coincidence but I am getting an instantaneous response in multiple locations after a reset when not ever using the browser after a reset. 
I’m sure it’s a bizarre coincidence but I’ll take it for now!


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

I cant say for sure but I sometime feels like if I disconnect the wifi on the phone and use cell connection that it connects faster but its not consistent so cant be sure. try it out and see how goes.
(if the car is at home with wifi connection, it might also be an issue)


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

People actually use the car's browser?


----------

